# useing steel tubing for with sliding steel tubing runners



## joe pepper (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys + girls,Hrawk sent me a note after i posted my last plan for the slingshot rifle Ive been working on. Hrawk pointed out that increasing the length of the rifle would mean i would have to beef the forks and frame up,because most of the items on the forum are made of wood,i was just thinking in wood,Hrawk was right 

By increasing the length and power you also increase the strain on the frame and components. With this in mind , I've changed the materials from all plywood to steel tubing and steel plate for the forks, with thick plywood to knit the tubes together. 

I'm not sure whether to go with 4 tubes fixed into a rectangle shape piece of plywood ,two above two, or 3 tubes fixed in a triangle shape ,with two tubes on the top and one on the bottom. You will also need an extra tube, this tube will be slightly wider in circumference,than the others, it will be used for your sliders. The steel forks will be welded to these wider tubes, then slipped onto the other tubes ,and slide freely up and down the two top tubes.

I'm thinking Hrawk's trigger mech will also have to be made strong by using bolts drilled through wood dowels. The trigger mec will be made ether to slide onto the two lower tubes, also the hand grip and tripod will be slid onto the bottom tubes. I got the idea of using tubes after seeing a woodworking lath, and noticed all the components that moved back and forth,slid on steel rods, I will insert a photo of what i saw. The drawings Ive made are still crappy, but if you've followed what I've been trying to explain, your a better man or lady than me.

Joe pepper.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I know a lot of metal supply places in my area sell telescoping tubes in various sizes. These usually have very close tolerances with a nicely polished finish, inside and out. If you use a single round tube, be sure to add a key way to stop it twisting.


----------

